# Integra Electric Drivers window



## Glenn_Kelly

Hi All,

have developed a problem with the drivers electric window - it dropped to the bottom of its normal travel on a recent journey withoiut any input from me and refused to move back up again! - Upon further inspection it looks as though the window is operated by a sort of 'worm and roller' arrangement between teh motor and teh window glass and this has broken.

The motor works ok and the window is free to travel up and down if you move it with a hand either side of the glass so my question is:

Does anyone know if this might be a common part which they have used from another vehicle or whether it is a Euro mobil specific part? There are no part numbers or any markings on it so a bit of a problem methinks!

Any info would be appreciated

thanks

Glenn


----------



## Chudders

From my various enquiries regarding parts I think that nearly all EM parts are from other vehicle makes. The problem is identifying them. 
You could try Euramobil themselves by e mail. There is a customer services lady called Petra Lang who has been helpful in the past.
As I said most parts appear to be common on other vehicles.
For example I think the headlights are from a BMW 5 series etc. I did replace the drivers wing mirror electric switch and found that was an Audi part and had 'Audi' on it. No idea about the window assembly though I,m afraid, if you do find out let us other EM owners on here know.
Dave
PS how did you find it getting the door panel off, if its like mine its a bit of a fiddle with allen bolts behind the door handle


----------



## Glenn_Kelly

Hi Chudders,

thank you for your help - i think i will have to try and e-mail Petra and see if she can help.

I can't help with the removing of the trim - I called the local caravan servicing man and he took the bits off on the drive while i was at work - Just got the removed parts from him in the evening!

Had really wanted to try and look myself but busy at work and the weather isn't great so a window that won't stay up was a problem...He has cut a wooden stay that he has fitted inside the door so at least the window now can't come down and the van is secure - can't be too careful can you!

Will let you know how i get on - might be able to get to the bottom of what vehicle it has come from - i can't see that it will be anything other than from another regular production vehicle - as you say identification is the problem.

Glenn


----------



## Chudders

There are other knowledgeable EM owners on here with much more knowledge than me, perhaps one or more will be along to offer better advice,
Perhaps Harley Dave or Pard or others will help


----------



## Pard

Thankfully I have yet to suffer any door-related problems and so have no experience to offer on this one. I'd reckon the odds are that the part will be from one of the major German manufacturers, which might reduce the hunt a bit - although whether it would be the car or truck divisions is anybody's guess. 

If Petra Lang at EuraMobil doesn't turn up trumps, a patient trawl of your local Merc, Audi/VW and BMW dealers' parts depts and/or breakers' yards might just come up with the goods.

Do let us all know when you have success!

Terry


----------



## rosalan

No guarantees of course but acouple of thoughts come to mind.
1. Take a photograph of the parts and inside of the door and put it on here.
2. Look carefully at the parts in search of a make or model number. These days most components carry some form of identification.
I do hope this helps.

Alan


----------



## Glenn_Kelly

Thanks to all for your help with this - I guess that is the problem with having a van that no-one in the UK wants to support any more!

I have attached a few pictures which may just trigger something with someone - maybe they have seen offending part on another vehicle somewhere.....

I have e-mailed euramobile at the factory but e-mails to Petra Lang seem to be returned as undeliverable so maybe she has left?

Will let everyone know if i get to the bottom of what the part is as it may be useful to someone else in the future,

Glenn


----------



## Pard

Hi Glenn

Chudders has been luckier than I ever have trying to obtain an answer from Petra Lang. I think he's fallen for the name Petra... Like you I think she might have left. The last contact I had was to say Petra Lang's email was not valid any more and I would be answered by Danielle Janssen, 'Customer Service Warranty' in April 2012. You could try her on [email protected] as it seems likely it's her job now to deal with us troublesome Brits! In May 2012 when I hadn't heard, I emailed again and was told she was off sick and I had a reply from Nathalie Kreke - [email protected] 
However, it might be best just to try the company rather than individuals, as I'd guess your email will go to Customer Services anyway - [email protected]

Terry


----------



## Glenn_Kelly

Thanks Terry,

i sent my message to '[email protected]' in the end but if i don't hear in a couple of days i will try those two other addresses that you have given - really grateful.

i have now managed to change the photo quality so maybe it will upload to site now - fingers crossed!!

Glenn


----------



## Sprinta

as said elsewhere here see if there are any part numbers on the unit, send me a PM with them (so I don't miss a reply on here) and I'll run it through TecDoc at work and see what aftermarket suppliers do the part 

Simon


----------



## Glenn_Kelly

Thanks Simon,

I have had a really good search of the part and it has no numbering or lettering at all - if i am honest it almost looks a bit home made (although i am sure that it is not!),

any info obviously welcomed

thanks again - have to say being on this site stops you feeling alone with a problem!

Glenn


----------



## Chudders

If Petra Lang is no longer ther try this lady, she has also replied in the past with particular interest in setting up UK dealer or dealers network but she advised me it was in the early stages. . Might be worth trying to contact her and while you are about it remind her she would be in touch with any further details of a UK dealership etc.

[email protected]

or e mail euramobil and mark it for her attention
Thanks, Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

Sorry - can't offer much more on this other than to say the cab doors are actually made by Rhein Composite GMBH and the window mechanism may be sourced from them.

http://www.rheincomposite.com/pages/english/products/caravan-doors/driver-seat-doors.php

An Email to Eura is probably your best bet though.

That said, on my last request for assistance (location of strengthened points for mounting a bicycle rack) all I got from Geyer Barbel ([email protected]) was advice to contact the EM dealers in UK...

As follows

Eura Mobil Service Partner in the UK
Red Hall Motorhomes
John Hall
80 Dunstall Ave. Dunstall
Wolverhampton WV6 ONG
Phone +44-(0)7939820901
Mail: [email protected]

RDH Services Ltd
Chris Parnill
Oaks farm lane, Calow
GB-Chesterfield S44 5TA
phone +49-(0)1246 297682
Fax: +49-(0)246 351254
Mail: [email protected]
www.rdhservicesltd.co.uk

Elite Motorhomes 
Thorpe Road, 
Middleton Cheney 
Banbury 
OX17 2QY
Phone +44 (0)1295 711157
Fax +44 (0)1295712119
Mail: [email protected]

As I bought our van from Elite (and even though they are definitely NOT Eura dealers...) I dropped them a note and they had to revert to the factory to find out the info.

But they got it for me.

If you get stuck with going to Eura direct, give Elite a try.

While trying to think of a workaround for you, the image of the (very) old railway carriage door sliding windows came into my mind

They had slide up and down windows with a leather belt attached to the bottom of the window glass.

You pulled the belt to lift the window and then hooked it over a stud on the frame to keep the window closed. (Similar to some modern smart phone leather cases - there's really nothing new is there?)

This would give you a quicker action than the slowish electric system!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Glenn_Kelly

Hi All,

thought that I would post the result of my problem with my window issue to all owners of the Integra who may have this in the end.

I had the 'standard' reply from Euramobil that Petra Lang was not currently with the company and that they would not deal with any queries direct but that I would have to order parts through a UK agent. Our local repair man managed to find out from Don Amott that they though the electric motor was an Iveco but they had no idea of model etc.

I established that the electric motor and mechanism was an Iveco Daily from '99 onwards and that this part is common to the Renault Master of the same vintage which is much more readily available. I managed to get a repair kit for the Renault which has fitted and worked a treat.
One problem that I did have was that I damaged the door handle and pop up button in getting the door trim off - it turns out that his is all VW Transporter T4!

Thought that might just be useful info for someone else as getting info on where the bits come from to get spares is a nightmare!

Glenn


----------



## HarleyDave

Great follow up Glenn - Thanks - and glad you got sorted.

Too often threads of this nature can just dry up and those of us who could benefit never do

As it happens I am having a bit of an issue with my (RHD) Passenger door locking where the locking knob has dropped down into the door.

I'm not looking forward to having the door apart but now that I know where to look for parts (VW T4) I feel a bit more confident

Enjoy your Eura 

Cheers

Dave
Edit for typo


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I suggested last year that a database be set up so that all this sort of info could be stored in one place, as going through threads to find this golden info is a pain the rear at best and none productive at worst, but the luddite brigade thought there was no need for it, this thread proves otherwise, as so many parts for A class vans are out sourced and come form other vehicles, and info about that is not available as the customer will not go through the MH manufacturer but direct to the source of the parts where they will usually be much cheaper.

I have no need for such a database for my van, but A class owners should speak up and get this database started sooner rather than later as more of the older van builders get absorbed into other companies, or go bust, parts will just no longer be available from the MH builders.

Glad you got it sorted Glenn, and thanks for passing on the useful info for others as so many don't bother.


----------



## orridge

Glad you finally got this sorted.

@Dave we had a similar problem with the central locking last year, i understand when the dealer took the panels off they were standard parts from Audi and VW so a real mismash but part numbers were easy to source.

I needed a rear lamp recently and emailed Eura Mobil to their credit i got a response same day and they passed me to Notts Country Camper the new UK dealer. again Simon was prompt to respond and took about 3 weeks to get the parts.

Simon
www.nottscountycampers.co.uk
07543 352304


----------



## Glenn_Kelly

Hi All,

meant to say in my earlier post that it looks as thought the electric mirror switch (which is in the door on my model - don't know if it is all of them?), looks to be from a VW Caddy of about 2000 vintage.

havent compared part numbers to be certain but very close if it's not identical - mine was ok in the end but i had done a bit of research in advance just in case i damaged it during the strip down of the door - fortunately it came out and went back ok!

Maybe just another little bit of part info that might help someone...

Glenn


----------



## HarleyDave

Thanks guys - some good info there and I'm pleased that there is (at last) a real EM dealer in UK

My cynical side asks - "How long will that last?"

Anyway - I'll try to keep a note of what I find when I dive into the passenger door; which should be sometime soon.

Actually it's not an operational issue as Mrs HD always exits through the hab door as the step down from the cab is a bit high for her "little leggies" (her words - not mine...) but I like to have everything working if possible

Cheers

Dave

PS Spell check works OK for me but I think that's Google Chrome, not MHF??


----------

